# Quick-and-dirty supports for cutting sheet materials



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

This was my answer to the problem of how to accurately rip full sheets of plywood, when all you have is a hand-held circular saw, and two cheap, off-brand folding workbenches for support. It works pretty well!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A nice, practical solution, Andy. Well documented also.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ( I will put that in my bag of tricks )


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Semipro said:


> Thanks for sharing ( I will put that in my bag tricks )




+1.

Do you have an issue of the table tipping with the legs at that direction?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Thanks for sharing ( I will put that in my bag of tricks )


+2 nice solution.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

semipro said:


> thanks for sharing ( i will put that in my bag of tricks )


+2....


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice. The most important thing is to get the job done not the label of your workbence or tools not even a well planned shop! I like your idea of the sheet support.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Do you have an issue of the table tipping with the legs at that direction?


Not so far James. The footprint of the workbenches is pretty much the same in both directions actually, about 2ft by 2ft, so which way round they are doesn't make a difference. With a full sheet on there it overhangs the footprint of the benches by a foot or so on each side, and of course it's evenly balanced so no problem there. I think it could be an issue if ripping a piece that's already less than 2ft wide, because the weight would be all on one side. The solution would be to load a couple of boards on the other end of the H's to balance it out.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Good Job. Anybody with any knowledge and reads what's with the pictures, should have no questions.


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Damn - I've just cut a lot of ply. This is such a good solution!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice job Andy. Cutting sheet goods is always difficult for me but this should make life a little bit better.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice, Andy. Will make a pair of H's tomorrow.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is one I am looking at,
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/86/39/08/863908b5d8861426e66f32f18dfc8d6a.jpg


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Such a simple solution to a problem . If I would have known about this years ago I sure as heck would have built it


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

roofner said:


> Here is one I am looking at,
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/86/39/08/863908b5d8861426e66f32f18dfc8d6a.jpg


That's a really neat design, could be very useful.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice idea, Andy. Thanks!


----------



## Rogerio (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

That's a great idea. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

